# Japanese WWII Bicycle



## Rivnut (Jul 24, 2022)

A message on FB says that the Military Museum in Vincennes Indiana is looking for a WWII Japanese bicycle for one of their displays.  Anyone here have any leads on one?


----------



## trymebike (Oct 7, 2022)

have folding puppy 14 inch made in acpided japan


----------

